# Cystoscopy with bladder washing



## lcaldwell22 (Oct 10, 2017)

I would appreciate any assistance with coding these simple procedures.  We have added Urology to our hospital, and so, we are new to the Urology CPTs.   We've researched online, but no definitive answer can be found.  Some say to code the cysto 52000 and the washing 51700-59.  Is this how you've coded/billed... with success in payment?   Thanks for any advice.


----------

